# Love: you got it?



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Cuz I got love. for my homies around the way, for my furries here thuggin n harmony. for my tawny, buff wolf ass. Furaffinity, keep it locked here because we're not just a fandom, we're a movement.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel like I should be hatin on this, but for some reason I'm not.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 27, 2009)

> we're not just a fandom, we're a movement.




hnnngggg


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Showin some love from the ghetto.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I feel like I should be hatin on this, but for some reason I'm not.



it's cuz it's from the heart (and the herb) and it's so potent sincere it gets transmutated into 1's and 0's. it's some shit that cracks the matrix code.



Holsety said:


> hnnngggg



that too


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

What the fuck is this? The 1000 fur march?

You got herb... count me in :O


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

I love you all!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> it's cuz it's from the heart (and the herb) and it's so potent sincere it gets transmutated into 1's and 0's. it's some shit that cracks the matrix code.


Keep posting.  I'm REALLY bored right now.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

:3


----------



## Morroke (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man what is going on.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

oh god what


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Oh man what is going on.





Ratte said:


> oh god what



It's a love fest my friends. Join in.:twisted:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's a love fest my friends. Join in.:twisted:



But penis ):


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Keep posting.  I'm REALLY bored right now.



I'll try



Morroke said:


> Oh man what is going on.



that's probably what i'll be asking in a bit so you're actually ahead of me



Ratte said:


> oh god what



I voted 3.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But penis ):



What now?

:3


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Fur and scales everywhere


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yeah. Spread the love. Spread it like butter.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oh yeah. Spread the love. Spread it like butter.


but real butter dosn't spread...easy anyway


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> but real butter dosn't spread...easy anyway



spreads well when it's warm or at room temperature


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> but real butter dosn't spread...easy anyway



Bah! Butter's overrated anyway.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

fuck you guys are talking about butter and now i wanna eat a shitload of waffles


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> but real butter dosn't spread...easy anyway


Thats why you have to warm it up or melt it first. Or use spray butter. Dammit butter isnt even healthy for you. Just use that 'I cant believe its not butter' BS.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> 'I cant believe its not butter'



I'd be surprised if that stuff wasn't, over the long term, _less_ healthy than butter.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah! Butter's overrated anyway.



this is why we can't be friends


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> this is why we can't be friends



Can we compromise? :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Can we compromise? :3



what would be the compromise |:c


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd be surprised if that stuff wasn't, over the long term, _less_ healthy than butter.


It's debatable on whether it is or isn't.  They haven't shown anything conclusive either way yet.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> what would be the compromise |:c



Peanutbutter?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Peanutbutter?



<3 okay


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 27, 2009)

What is love?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> What is love?


Baby don't hurt me.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > What is love?
> ...



Don't hurt me.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Don't hurt me.


No more.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder who told me to go fuck my self and how many who voted 3 are serious


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I wonder who told me to go fuck my self and how many who voted 3 are serious


Should've made the poll public.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Ratte said:
> 
> 
> > Jashwa said:
> ...



*headbob*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Baby don't hurt me.



But it does hurt...


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> *headbob*


*music in background*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> But it does hurt...



I'll be more gentle then.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'll be more gentle then.



You're sweet. :3

Not too rough.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> You're sweet. :3
> 
> Not too rough.



>w>

<3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >w>
> 
> <3



:3

<3


----------



## Holsety (Dec 27, 2009)

make it stop

please


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> :3
> 
> <3



:3 <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Should've made the poll public.



like people'd be honest if I did that. someone's name next to "Wolf-Bone is my packmate 4 life" give me a fucking break


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

The love fest continues.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

hello catte ilu


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> hello catte ilu


<w<

ohai ratte ilumoar


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2009)

this is even worse than the moods thread xD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> <w<
> 
> ohai ratte ilumoar



:floof:


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :floof:


:floooooooooof: 

:3c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :floooooooooof:
> 
> :3c



Love the floofiness!

<3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :floooooooooof:
> 
> :3c



:floooooooooooooooooooooooof:

:3 <3

catte ilu


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :floooooooooooooooooooooooof:
> 
> :3 <3
> 
> catte ilu



:3 :3 :3 <3

ratte ilumoar


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

can someone explane what is happaning lm lost between love and butter?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :3 :3 :3 <3
> 
> ratte ilumoar



catte I am afraid this is incorrect as ilu the most


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> catte I am afraid this is incorrect as ilu the most



.-.

butbutbut


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> .-.
> 
> butbutbut



only if it's your butt <3


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> only if it's your butt <3



.///.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> only if it's your butt <3



And I'm left out?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

wonder if I should dreamjournal here or make a separate thread for it. i'm pretty sure it was some metaphor about smoking too much pot but it's hard to derive anything concrete from sentient rooms made of flesh, ghostly nuns wanting to sacrifice me to some Japanese fish god and this guy "helping" me fight uncanny valley zombies by biffing miniature playstation controllers at them.

plus I'm not sure if there's even a possible way to detail the dream I had involving a crush from a few years ago.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> .///.



<3~



Captain Spyro said:


> And I'm left out?



but but


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3~



<3

.-.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but but



Still, luv yah Ratte. :3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

huh, what was wrong with the link
edit: ratte that question was aimed at you


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> <3
> 
> .-.



<3 :3



Captain Spyro said:


> Still, luv yah Ratte. :3



:3



Wolf-Bone said:


> huh, what was wrong with the link
> edit: ratte that question was aimed at you



the url end tag was broken


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3 :3



:3 <3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :3 <3



:3<3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> the url end tag was broken



wow, i must still be a bit fucked up then. my bbbbbcode is usually impeckable.


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3<3


:33


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> wow, i must still be a bit fucked up then. my bbbbbcode is usually impeckable.



A bit :V



Drakea said:


> :33



:3


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3



\:3/


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Ratte said:
> 
> 
> > Drakea said:
> ...



:3c


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3c



:33333333333333
<3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :33333333333333
> <3



man post tunnels are hard

:3c


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> man post tunnels are hard
> 
> :3c



hard like your 8.9k post-count long e-peen?

|3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 27, 2009)

Wasn't there a rule about now high posting?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> hard like your 8.9k post-count long e-peen?
> 
> |3



Yes.

How's that tent of yours, by the way?


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Yes.
> 
> How's that tent of yours, by the way?




... 

hey


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> ...
> 
> hey



Yes?  :3


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2009)

This thread is so sweet it could give someone diabetes. :3


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Yes?  :3


low blow, ratte, low blow


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> This thread is so sweet it could give someone diabetes. :3



Just like you :3



Drakea said:


> low blow, ratte, low blow



how sexual


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> This thread is so sweet it could give someone diabetes. :3



could it give them sacrilegious bondage/sex and pass on the diabetes?


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> how sexual



.//.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> .//.



;3 <3~


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ;3 <3~


.-. <3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> .-. <3



Okay, you know what time it is :3c


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Just like you :3


 Daaawww
.. Wait a sec...Please don't eat me. :<


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Daaawww
> .. Wait a sec...Please don't eat me. :<



I won't






today :3c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

hi addens


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

Hai ratte :3c


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Okay, you know what time it is :3c



oh, that time already? .-.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> oh, that time already? .-.



well we got started early |3


----------



## Catte (Dec 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> well we got started early |3



oh, dear

.-.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2009)

Drakea said:


> oh, dear
> 
> .-.



;3 <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wasn't there a rule about now high posting?



excellent suggestion. you can only high post now. not tomorrow, not yesterday, not a few minutes ago or a few minutes from now.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

damn it I was about to make a joke about 69 but then a 7th person voted for "get in the shackles".


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow. So it was moved instead of closed?

I'm still getting used to FA, it seems...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

so now it's 1:1 for regular love and harsh "love". yeah I totally should've made it public.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 28, 2009)

Love is something that can make you happy and kill you at the same time especially when it becomes stronger and closer.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate every thing that lives and breathes on this planet, I hate starbucks because their coffee is so damn good, I hate my old girlfriends because they were sincere until they moved away, I hate my new real life friends because they won't be as close to me as my old real life friends I had, I hate music because everybody else is doing it, I hate weed because the crap is bad for your soul, I hate cigarettes because they give you cancer, I hate my pretty pet cat Chloe for being so fluffy and for being such a good pet (although I treat her as if she was my own child, a bad habit I guess), I hate the internet because everybody is out for luls, I hate reality because it exists, I hate life because I took the time to post all this stuff.

Do I have love? NO!


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> I hate every thing that lives and breathes on this planet, I hate starbucks because their coffee is so damn good, I hate my old girlfriends because they were sincere until they moved away, I hate my new real life friends because they won't be as close to me as my old real life friends I had, I hate music because everybody else is doing it, I hate weed because the crap is bad for your soul, I hate cigarettes because they give you cancer, I hate my pretty pet cat Chloe for being so fluffy and for being such a good pet (although I treat her as if she was my own child, a bad habit I guess), I hate the internet because everybody is out for luls, I hate reality because it exists, I hate life because I took the time to post all this stuff.



So kill yourself


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

No, I live as a mockery to those who commit suicide. Who I also hate.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> No, I live as a mockery to those who commit suicide. Who I also hate.



I hate bawwing.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

Love is nice. I have it somewhere in here......there it is.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

ITT: People that don't read the first post.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

hate is pretty pointless

just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's going to go away :I


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Hate is useful: To dislike means your blade will falter when striking, to HATE means you are gonna cut that ^@#%er like it means the universe!


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Hate is useful: To dislike means your blade will falter when striking, to HATE means you are gonna cut that ^@#%er like it means the universe!



You play a lot of RPGs, don't you


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

No I have attempted to kill people (figuratively) with faltering blades. I resent myself for not having the hateful balls I do have today. Now I don't hold back when I don't like somebody. Also, love is overrated.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

so are we gonna participate in the kind of bondage that pushes people to the limit like a fucking ladder match with tables and chairs or is this douchebag going to keep fucking up my thread


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> You play a lot of RPGs, don't you



with a species like "lycan draganoid", you best believe it. probably another therian community reject.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> No I have attempted to kill people (figuratively) with faltering blades. I resent myself for not having the hateful balls I do have today. Now I don't hold back when I don't like somebody. Also, love is overrated.



Man I sure hope I never get on your bad side :V

\Sure is ITG in here


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

You sure are possessive about your thread. Try sharing nicely like the others. It might add to the love you desire so much, I will leave your precious thread alone now, I am finished expressing my American Rights. But the power of love is meaningless and so the people who follow its dreadful curse.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> You sure are possessive about your thread. Try sharing nicely like the others. It might add to the love you desire so much, I will leave your precious thread alone now, I am finished expressing my American Rights. But the power of love is meaningless and so the people who follow its dreadful curse.



This is, huh...wow.

btw the "I hate everything and love is for the weak" image stops being cool past age 15, brah


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

At least 4 other people on this forum are as cynical as I am. I feel slightly less pathetic.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, man. I ain't got shit for nobody.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

"What is love
Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more
ooo-oooh
What is love"
*achievement unlocked copyright infringement*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> You sure are possessive about your thread. Try sharing nicely like the others.



But isn't it an American Right not to share one's property? Isn't the opposite of that Communism?



			
				Hierientzal said:
			
		

> It might add to the love you desire so much



I don't desire love, I desire to create a "zone" for lack of a better term for myself in which I, nor anyone else in that zone, need feel any hostility or negativity whatsoever. Not a "hugbox" per se, just a thread where people (albeit temporarily) leave behind whatever RL anger and online beef they have, whether that's towards me or someone else. You're kinda fucking that up.




			
				Hierientzal said:
			
		

> your precious



yes, my precious



			
				Hierientzal said:
			
		

> my American Rights



see first quote.



			
				Hierientzal said:
			
		

> But the power of love is meaningless and so the people who follow its dreadful curse.



Dude just because your internet girlfriend cheated on you with the captain of the football team at whatever school she goes to is no reason to dis us.




Aden said:


> \Sure is ITG in here




what is ITG


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Hate is useful: To dislike means your blade will falter when striking, to HATE means you are gonna cut that ^@#%er like it means the universe!



too bad that's not how things work irl


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> too bad that's not how things work irl



yeah, plus a better metaphor would've involved a gun jamming because it detected your pussified vibrations or some shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> yeah, plus a better metaphor would've involved a gun jamming because it detected your pussified vibrations or some shit.


meh, pistol whipping is better


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah, I totally need to draw something again, even if it means I gotta force myself and the result isn't that good. How about I draw something themed after the results of the poll. Like right now it'd be submissiveness/bondage, but "packmates 4 life" dominates by the time I wake up I'll do something themed around that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> I hate every thing that lives and breathes on this planet, I hate starbucks because their coffee is so damn good, I hate my old girlfriends because they were sincere until they moved away, I hate my new real life friends because they won't be as close to me as my old real life friends I had, I hate music because everybody else is doing it, I hate weed because the crap is bad for your soul, I hate cigarettes because they give you cancer, I hate my pretty pet cat Chloe for being so fluffy and for being such a good pet (although I treat her as if she was my own child, a bad habit I guess), I hate the internet because everybody is out for luls, I hate reality because it exists, I hate life because I took the time to post all this stuff.
> 
> Do I have love? NO!



I hate stairs. 
I hate subways. 
I hate sewers. 
I hate lawyers. 
I hate cops.
I hate doctors.
I hate Ayn Rand. 
I hate airplanes...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal, by his own admission, is 16, lives in a fucking trailer park, is a roleplayer, aspiring programmer and xbox live user. Look at his God damned profile. It's pretty obvious where all this talk of "blades and swords and ye olde highlands wisdom lad ye" is coming from.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Hierientzal, by his own admission, is 16, lives in a fucking trailer park, is a roleplayer, aspiring programmer and xbox live user. Look at his God damned profile. It's pretty obvious where all this talk of "blades and swords and ye olde highlands wisdom lad ye" is coming from.


Screw this, I came back, I lied.

Soo, I didn't know DICKS talk. Looks like I learned another thing today.

Its odd, I never imagined that even furries rejected or humiliate each other.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Soo, I didn't know DICKS talk. Looks like I learned another thing today.



aye that. and i shoot thunderbolts from me arse. BOTH OF YA KNOW I CANNOT READ A WORD!



			
				Hierientzal said:
			
		

> Its odd, I never imagined that even furries rejected or humiliate each other.



yet you came here talking about love is stupid blah blah blah, giving the impression you were kind've expecting that, or at least familiar with the concept


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

I am familiar with the concept of rejection, but I never reject furries, I give second and third chances. But I still hate people and hate love and those who force it upon others. Now, I WILL TAKE MY LEAVE OF THIS THREAD! NO MORE POSTING ABOUT ME! THANKS.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> I am familiar with the concept of rejection, but I never reject furries, I give second and third chances. But I still hate people and hate love and those who force it upon others. Now, I WILL TAKE MY LEAVE OF THIS THREAD! NO MORE POSTING ABOUT ME! THANKS.



+1 internet


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Hierientzal, by his own admission, is 16, lives in a fucking trailer park, is a roleplayer, aspiring programmer and xbox live user. Look at his God damned profile. It's pretty obvious where all this talk of "blades and swords and ye olde highlands wisdom lad ye" is coming from.


You are so cool, so so cool.

Wolf-Bone I bow down to your gleaming aura of righteousness and awesome.

ffs


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> No I have attempted to kill people (figuratively) with faltering blades. I resent myself for not having the hateful balls I do have today. Now I don't hold back when I don't like somebody. Also, love is overrated.


 
Kid, I don't know what's happening in your head right now, but that whole "I HATE ALL THAT LIVES RARGH~" attitude is actually NOT LOOKED UP TO! and don't think you're hardcore either, you're just lame!



Hierientzal said:


> I hate every thing that lives and breathes on this planet, *I hate starbucks because their coffee is so damn good*, I hate my old girlfriends because they were sincere until they moved away, _I hate my new real life friends because they won't be as close to me as my old real life friends I had_, *I hate music because everybody else is doing it*, I hate weed because the crap is bad for your soul, I hate cigarettes because they give you cancer, _I hate my pretty pet cat Chloe for being so fluffy and for being such a good pet_ (although I treat her as if she was my own child, a bad habit I guess), *I hate the internet because everybody is out for luls*, _I hate reality because it exists_, I hate life because I took the time to post all this stuff.
> 
> Do I have love? NO!


 
*How logical*
_I WISH I ACTUALLY HAD FRIENDS WHO WERE ACTUALLY CLOSE TO ME! NONE OF THEM EVEN BOTHER TO GIVE ME EVEN A CALL! DESPITE MY YEARS OF DOING SO! QUITE YOUR BITCHING!!!!_
*What do you mean? Just music or actual stereotypical crap?*
_Learn to love your pet more often..._
*Sadly, I agree with you there... For the most part...*
_You're an idiot..._
_Yes you do!!!_


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> You are so cool, so so cool.
> 
> Wolf-Bone I bow down to your gleaming aura of righteousness and awesome.
> 
> ffs



yeah, I marked a new chapter in cyber sleuthing, though historians will debate whether I truly innovated new techniques or just took cues from Soulja Boy wikipediaing Ice T to verify that he was, indeed, an old ass n@gga as charged by the court of YouTube. only time will tell man.


----------



## Isen (Dec 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I hate stairs.
> I hate subways.
> I hate sewers.
> I hate lawyers.
> ...


Boom de yadda


Hierientzal said:


> You sure are possessive about your thread. Try sharing nicely like the others. It might add to the love you desire so much, I will leave your precious thread alone now, I am finished expressing my American Rights. But the power of love is meaningless and so the people who follow its dreadful curse.


Love you too hun.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Kid, I don't know what's happening in your head right now, but that whole "I HATE ALL THAT LIVES RARGH~" attitude is actually NOT LOOKED UP TO! and don't think you're hardcore either, you're just lame!
> *How logical*
> _I WISH I ACTUALLY HAD FRIENDS WHO WERE ACTUALLY CLOSE TO ME! NONE OF THEM EVEN BOTHER TO GIVE ME EVEN A CALL! DESPITE MY YEARS OF DOING SO! QUITE YOUR BITCHING!!!!_
> *What do you mean? Just music or actual stereotypical crap?*
> ...


... ugh.



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> yeah, I marked a new chapter in cyber sleuthing, though historians will debate whether I truly innovated new techniques or just took cues from Soulja Boy wikipediaing Ice T to verify that he was, indeed, an old ass n@gga as charged by the court of YouTube. only time will tell man.


... sigh.


God damn.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Isen said:


> Boom de yadda



Fail. Your internet has been revoked until you learn yer goddamn memes.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> fuck you guys are talking about butter and now i wanna eat a shitload of waffles


I LOVE waffles. <3



Unsilenced said:


> I hate stairs.
> I hate subways.
> I hate sewers.
> I hate lawyers.
> ...


You know what I don't hate? I don't hate vests. :3


----------



## Isen (Dec 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Fail. Your internet has been revoked until you learn yer goddamn memes.


oh noooooooo


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> You know what I don't hate? I don't hate vests. :3



^This guy gets it^


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> _I WISH I ACTUALLY HAD FRIENDS WHO WERE ACTUALLY CLOSE TO ME! NONE OF THEM EVEN BOTHER TO GIVE ME EVEN A CALL! DESPITE MY YEARS OF DOING SO! QUITE YOUR BITCHING!!!!_



Now sit and think about it, why. It should be pretty obvious :V


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

I have vans.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> what is ITG



"Internet Toughguy"


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh hey is that ShadowNazi's brother?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Look at me I am adorable and a floof :3



:3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Oh hey is that ShadowNazi's brother?



The alchemist? If that is how his revange looks, then i wish I didn't take a piss from him


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ohhh, so this is what spawned that PM that Aden got.

Kid, you have to realize that when you post your opinions on the internet, it should be a given that someone will criticize and disagree with them. Needless to say, your views are incredibly radical, to the point where nobody would dare take you seriously. Rethink this whole "I hate everything" dealio that's running through your head, and realize that acting in such a way only serves to drive more people away from you. And believe me, loneliness is not a bitch you want to invite into your home. Woman got mad STDs, cousin.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> I hate every thing that lives and breathes on this planet, I hate starbucks because their coffee is so damn good, I hate my old girlfriends because they were sincere until they moved away, I hate my new real life friends because they won't be as close to me as my old real life friends I had, I hate music because everybody else is doing it, I hate weed because the crap is bad for your soul, I hate cigarettes because they give you cancer, I hate my pretty pet cat Chloe for being so fluffy and for being such a good pet (although I treat her as if she was my own child, a bad habit I guess), I hate the internet because everybody is out for luls, I hate reality because it exists, I hate life because I took the time to post all this stuff.
> 
> Do I have love? NO!



You are the new definition of a retard. Please make yourself useful and stand in front of a speeding bus.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 28, 2009)

_I'D PICK OPTION 3 EVEN IF I WAS IN LOVE_


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm.... bondage.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Screw this, I came back, I lied.
> 
> *Soo, I didn't know DICKS talk. Looks like I learned another thing today.*
> 
> Its odd, I never imagined that even furries rejected or humiliate each other.



Look in the mirror and you will see a dick talking everyday.

Tell me, why should we welcome you with open arms wheen you HATE just about everything on the planet?


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Its odd, I never imagined that even furries rejected or humiliate each other.


We humiliate fucktards.


HEY HIERIENTZAL =DDDD


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3


... 

:3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> ...
> 
> :3



<3 :3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3 :3


:3 <3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :3 <3



:3<3


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

:3c


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3<3


:33


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2009)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


lol u


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

(=========3

It's a THOR.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> :33



:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> (=========3
> 
> It's a THOR.


*attaches it to the end of piece of wood*
Thor on a stick, the ultimate humiliating weapon.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

well it's by a slim margin, but it looks like I have to draw some kind of bondage scene now. hmmm, i keep saying i wanna do a graphic novel eventually but comics take a lot of practice, maybe that'd be a good place to start.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> well it's by a slim margin, but it looks like I have to draw some kind of bondage scene now. hmmm, i keep saying i wanna do a graphic novel eventually but comics take a lot of practice, maybe that'd be a good place to start.


Remind me not to see it, when you're done.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

This may be one of the best threads ever.


Although I'm wondering how much it raised ratte's post count.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This may be one of the best threads ever.
> 
> 
> Although I'm wondering how much it raised ratte's post count.



Shitposts aren't my primary procedure to get a high postcount.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shitposts aren't my primary procedure to get a high postcount.


That doesn't have anything to do with it.  I'm just curious how many times you posted.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That doesn't have anything to do with it.  I'm just curious how many times you posted.



39 times so far.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Remind me not to see it, when you're done.



the best way to do that would be to not talk to you at all, which I'm fine with.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> 39 times so far.


Almost a fourth of the thread, nice.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

I should win some kind of award for having a thread go this long without getting locked. I'm pretty sure I'd reached a new personal best by like the third or fourth page. Seven pages is unprecedented.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I should win some kind of award for having a thread go this long without getting locked. I'm pretty sure I'd reached a new personal best by like the third or fourth page. Seven pages is unprecedented.


You have expectations on your shoulders now.  No more 1 and done threads for you, Mr. Bone.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That doesn't have anything to do with it.  I'm just curious how many times you posted.



Enough times.  :V


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Enough times.  :V


SnowFox already posted it.  No need to be ashamed.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> SnowFox already posted it.  No need to be ashamed.



I'm not, but okay.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> SnowFox already posted it.  No need to be ashamed.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706

It doesn't tell you how many posts consisted of ":3" or "<3" or variations of it.


Mod spam is the best spam. You can skim past it a lot faster than you can with the moods thread posts.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706
> 
> It doesn't tell you how many posts consisted of ":3" or "<3" or variations of it.
> 
> ...



:3c


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoo 13 posts.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3c



<3




Jashwa said:


> Whoo 13 posts.


Have you ever posted in a thread less than 20 times Mr 6,590?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Have you ever posted in a thread less than 20 times Mr 6,589?


Sometimes threads don't last long enough for me to post in them 20 times :c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> <3



<3 :3


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3 :3


Ratte, quit setting a bad example. >:C


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

i missed the bulk of this thread, including the premiere of the small dick haxxor guy :[


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706



I'm at the bottom. D:

Edit: Now I'm not. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> i missed the bulk of this thread, including the premiere of the small dick haxxor guy :[


I came late to the party, but luckily we breached his security in the other thread and he stuck around.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Ratte, quit setting a bad example. >:C



But that's my job.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706

I only have 4... 5 posts here D:


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706
> 
> I only have 4... 5 posts here D:


Shhh.  Don't let the mods hear us.  We don't want this thread locked as well D:


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

szopaw said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=58706
> 
> I only have 4... 5 posts here D:



I have 3. 

[A meaningful and important post]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

I officially win that thread for making two consecutive references to exposed genitals in the final reply before it got locked


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

There was a reason why I stopped before I got out of hand. My my, what an interesting conversation...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I officially win that thread for making two consecutive references to exposed genitals in the final reply before it got locked



But i used the phrase "anal cavities". It's better.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

lol he'd make a good lolcow.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> There was a reason why I stopped before I got out of hand. My my, what an interesting conversation...


This is FAF, nothing is out of hand.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This is FAF, nothing is out of hand.



Honestly, I <3 this place. ^_^

Truth be told, my friend.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, who was the chick who used the ^_^ face when she was mad?  It was some Hawaiian sounding name.  I miss her rants.  They were stupid and funny.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

I leave for the Weekend and this is what I come back to...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2009)

No, at the current moment my love has gone for anything.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I leave for the Weekend and this is what I come back to...


Bet you wish you didn't leave, huh?


----------



## Toaster (Dec 28, 2009)

that otter USAfag?


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I leave for the Weekend and this is what I come back to...


You love us rly. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I leave for the Weekend and this is what I come back to...



Welcome back. Quite the madhouse, as you can see.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 28, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Welcome back. Quite the madhouse, as you can see.



Yes. 
Now all of you do this on the weekdays and use your weekends to actually do something.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Hey guys, who was the chick who used the ^_^ face when she was mad?  It was some Hawaiian sounding name.  I miss her rants.  They were stupid and funny.



are you talking about Lei Lani? yeah, I never really did figure her out, and gave up bothering eons ago. trust me, it's really not worth the effort.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> are you talking about Lei Lani? yeah, I never really did figure her out, and gave up bothering eons ago. trust me, it's really not worth the effort.


Yeah, that's it.  ^________________^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, that's it.  ^________________^



y'know, she still posts rants and other sundry faggotry on her journal from time to time. i'm not sure why she abandoned the forums. i'd like to say it's because people here actually debated her instead of worshipping her awesome intellect (not) but in fairness, from what i've seen she usually pretty cool with the inevitable reality that if you post the contents of your mind to the world, people are going to have things to add/disagree on. so probably just the typical furry low attention span minus the obsession with being right.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> y'know, she still posts rants and other sundry faggotry on her journal from time to time. i'm not sure why she abandoned the forums. i'd like to say it's because people here actually debated her instead of worshipping her awesome intellect (not) but in fairness, from what i've seen she usually pretty cool with the inevitable reality that if you post the contents of your mind to the world, people are going to have things to add/disagree on. so probably just the typical furry low attention span minus the obsession with being right.


Speak of the devil.  She posted tonight.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Speak of the devil.  She posted tonight.



wow, what perfect timing. i've been needing for someone to talk that shit so i could get some shit off my chest for a *long time*, and they happen to be, like, *the* epitome of it to boot.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Speak of the devil.  She posted tonight.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I got love


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

I got love as well~


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I got love as well~





Erewolf said:


> I got love


You two are going to have to tone it down a notch or 7.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 30, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> I got love





HotActionYiffFur said:


> I got love as well~



Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You two are going to have to tone it down a notch or 7.



I broke off the knob

MURRMURRMURRMURRMURRMURR


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I broke off the knob
> 
> MURRMURRMURRMURRMURRMURR


Oh God D:.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh God D:.  I'm so sorry.




It was a painful experience I'd rather not talk about


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

if anybody's going to be doing the nasty with anyone in this thread it's gonna be me since it was my brilliant idear in the first place.

btw I'm actually working on that comic (so far just writing it but still)


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

Erin you hear that he wants to have sex with you, what will you do!


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Erin you hear that he wants to have sex with you, what will you do!



protest!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll put her in her place don't worry


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Not necessary her, though for what it's worth, protests are a great way to meet chicks. I'm not being sarcastic, either. I wish I got to go to more of them. The way a former female friend once put it: "you workout a lot, and have a lot of pent up anger. that means you'd probably be pretty good in bed. it is science".

protest chicks got *anger*, and that's about the only chick that can even handle me.


----------

